# Unable to view parts and misc forsale?



## TK SHAY UK (Feb 21, 2012)

Have i done something wrong?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM, For Sale facilities or Market Place access....Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## TK SHAY UK (Feb 21, 2012)

Well seems a bit silly. Done to avoid scammers by being scammed out of £15. Sounds like someone has a monopoly here and wants to make so cash out of users. Doesnt sound like much of a community more like a hostage situation.(Just my opinion) :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TK SHAY UK said:


> Well seems a bit silly. Done to avoid scammers by being scammed out of £15. Sounds like someone has a monopoly here and wants to make so cash out of users. Doesnt sound like much of a community more like a hostage situation.(Just my opinion) :lol:


Please don't think that all you get for your £15 is acess to the marketplace, the £15 is for a TTOC membership which has the benefit of marketplace access because we take all your details and someone to chase if anything goes wrong.. Although personally I don't think this is something the club should be offering as all it does is give rise to posts like yours.


----------



## bigbramble (Sep 17, 2011)

TK SHAY UK said:


> Well seems a bit silly. Done to avoid scammers by being scammed out of £15. Sounds like someone has a monopoly here and wants to make so cash out of users. Doesnt sound like much of a community more like a hostage situation.(Just my opinion) :lol:


I agree it's the most insane policy going. I have been on the forum for around a year but I rarely post. I want to see cars for sale as 1) I would like to sell my TT (although now its pointless as that market is now only people that already own one) and 2) It's useful as sometimes people are looking for a deal with another car that you may want to do a swap/px with. I am selling the car so why would I join the club now? Crazy.


----------

